# Collectible Camera Store?



## Mitica100 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am toying with the idea of selling highly desirable and collectible cameras on E-bay.    For now I am researching all the sales for such cameras as the Leicas (SM and M), their japanese copiers (like Canon, Nikon, Nicca), the Zeiss RF, all lenses and accessories. It's a scary thought but I have a pretty good knowledge of their values and hopefully I can make some profits from buying them somewhere else, giving them a CLA and then selling them.

Anyone had any experience in this field?


Anyone interested in visiting such store? :mrgreen:  


Anyway, your input here will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea, if you can get the inventory at a good price. Of course I would visit it! Can promise that I'd be able to buy anything  (darn university taking all my money) but I'd definitely give you some traffic 

Zach


----------



## terri (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd visit you.    

Sounds like your main challenge will be to get the stuff in good repair at a reasonable cost to yourself, so you wouldn't have to count on really high bids to break even.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds good. Right now I'm studying the sales of hi end 35mm RF on E-bay, put them in a data base for access later. This should perhaps take me a few good months, until I get the feel for prices.

Your advice about finding the deals is appreciated, I always look for a good deal. Of course, not all of them will be as good as a particular one but tey will be nevertheles good.  Meanwhile I am starting to amass some hi end 35mm RF cameras, two Leicas, a few lenses, two Canons and a few lenses, accessories and so on. Plus I will definitely look to find the rarer cameras.

Zach and Terri, thanks for your vote of confidence! :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Feb 25, 2005)

Well...you may have a customer cause im thinking of getting some stuff like that...Id like some old cameras...although im not made of money


----------



## oriecat (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't do it, Mitica!  I don't think my bank acct could take having an ebay seller out that that I would know I could trust, has good merch and won't shaft me!  It's much too dangerous for me for you to do this! :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 25, 2005)

You are doing the CLA?  If that is the case the key is in developing a good reputation.  When I'm looking through my camera porn (EBAY) I'm looking for something cheap   If it's a user I assume I'm going to have to get it CLAed sooner or later ($150 or more).  I do peruse the sites of Certo6 and that guy in Hawaii though.  I haven't bought from them, but I do consider their prices a deal considering their reputations.  But I wouldn't pay that much from someone I didn't consider an expert.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 26, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> You are doing the CLA? If that is the case the key is in developing a good reputation. When I'm looking through my camera porn (EBAY) I'm looking for something cheap  If it's a user I assume I'm going to have to get it CLAed sooner or later ($150 or more). I do peruse the sites of Certo6 and that guy in Hawaii though. I haven't bought from them, but I do consider their prices a deal considering their reputations. But I wouldn't pay that much from someone I didn't consider an expert.


 

Good point!  I guess I'll have to work at my reputation...  :mrgreen:


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 26, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Good point!  I guess I'll have to work at my reputation...  :mrgreen:



Keep in mind that you have us to try you out and give you feedback on your work.

Also how would one go about learning how to do this kind of work? Hands on experience or just digging through repair manuals??

Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 26, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that you have us to try you out and give you feedback on your work.
> 
> Also how would one go about learning how to do this kind of work? Hands on experience or just digging through repair manuals??
> 
> Zach


 

I sure will, once I am capable (trusting myself) after digging through the repair manuals.

Part of the experience I have at this point comes from 'hands-on' and part from the few manuals that I have. But I have a long way to go, I s'ppose...  

I have had cameras that I took apart and fixed. Some 15 years ago I had two broken Voigtlander Vitomatics II and managed to combine them into one working camera. I had to calibrate the RF, which is the hardest part, as well as clean the shutter mechanism.  I also had a Contax If (made for China, of 1933 or 34 vintage) with a jammed shutter.  I was able to take it partially apart and clean the shutter mechanism.  It started purring right away.  

These cameras were made to be taken apart, very logical in their design.  However I would not encourage anyone to do so without the proper tools and patience. I mean one can try  on a broken camera (from a local thrift store) and see how it works, but dealing with working cameras is a different story.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 26, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I sure will, once I am capable (trusting myself) after digging through the repair manuals.
> 
> Part of the experience I have at this point comes from 'hands-on' and part from the few manuals that I have. But I have a long way to go, I s'ppose...
> 
> ...



Welll...im looking for some nice makes of old cameras...perhaps a MF, or just a nice old camera....and if you wanna get in contact with me please do!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 26, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Welll...im looking for some nice makes of old cameras...perhaps a MF, or just a nice old camera....and if you wanna get in contact with me please do!


 
Cool!  I might think about parting with a 6x7 MF RF, the Koni Omega.  I'll definitely let you know if that's the case.


----------

